# MythBusters



## gswager (Jun 25, 2008)

I was watching MythBusters on Discovery channel a while ago. The topic is will the bystander standing right next to the platform get sucked in once the high speed (79 mph) train passed by. So they did an experiment with a gel dummy and a baby stroller. They were on the yellow zone of platform. When the train passed by, the stroller were thrown out and the gel dummy was tripped over. So the myth is busted- they weren't sucked in. They warned us not to stand on the yellow zone or even close to it when the high speed train passed by.


----------



## jsbubba (Sep 18, 2008)

I know down by me they say not to stand near the line becuase freight trains, amtrak and tri-rail trains all share the track. They say that the trains have some extra distance on both sides and have the possiabality of actually hitting you if you are on the yellow line. IDK how true that can be, but its food for thought.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2008)

I live near the KIN station and spend *WAY* too much time there! :lol: (I do there what I do best - nothing! :lol: "Working" for the Government for 15 years gave me a lot of experience doing that!  ) At KIN, the AE doesn't stop, and one of the 150 MPH sections is about 1 mile (or less) from KIN. So many times, AE passes through KIN at 110-130 MPH! 

At the end of the platform, there is a highway bridge over the tracks. While standing near the opposite end of the 10-15 car platform, sometimes the AE has gone under the bridge *BEFORE* I feel the wind of it passing me!


----------

